# Recycled. Shop fittings to workbench



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

One of my first projects since closing my hardware store and retiring was to make a new mobile work bench. I sure need a mobile bench at the moment because my workshop is so full of left overs from the shop. Some of the left overs I am selling online others at local markets, either way it is a slow process but it brings in a bit of cash money. I have a lot of shop fittings both metal and timber stored in different sheds on my hobby farm because I hate to throw out good stuff.

So here is my bench made from a left over shop display stand.

The display unit was designed to display heavy boxes of metal shelving it has heavy duty casters. In the photo we were using it to sell of some of our MDF offcuts during our closing down sale.

1 - First I cut it down to height and opened up the waste box area in the base.

2 - To make a strong base for the vice I laminated up some MDF. Then I painted the whole thing with a couple of coats of my Bondcrete mix to seal the MDF and tidy the look.

3 - For the top I used some down grade "Laminex" laminated MDF packing sheets. I doubled them up 2 x 16mm (5/8) total 32mm thick to make a solid surface I could hammer on, the top sheet is sacrificial and screwed in place so it can be removed. The top is then edged with 19mm pine ripped to match the top thickness.

4 - For the drawer sides I used 19mm thick pine recycled from another stand and the bases are from sheets of packing plywood. The ply is good, only has damaged edges, footprints and some writing . I Dovetailed the fronts to the sides and left a 20mm gap between the drawers (no pesky handles). A couple of coats of my Bondcrete, water and paint mix (1 - 2 - 2 ) to seal them then spray paint the fronts and they are ready to go.

The top drawers are used for most often used tools and helps keep the top clean.
The slide out bits are from left over top sheet and have timber runners I can slide them out to get into the back.
Now I am looking forward to using it.
Cheers
John T


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks great John. Keep up the WIP with pictures.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks like it will be very handy. Nice design and workmanship John.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks really nice. Good use of materials on hand.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good use of 'leftovers'......John.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Nice, I will have to add one to my list. N


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Great job! What a way to re-purpose the storage cart


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Great build! I am sure that You will be using that a lot!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great use of the cart. Nice design and use of the openings.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done. Not only have you kept stuff out of the landfill, but you have built yourself a very fine looking workbench.

Gerry


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Great. Looks well thought out. Re purpose is always a good thing. Wish my b-matter was that accomplished.


----------



## moritzi7782 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice work, good idea, one question. On the last picture the trays you have the cordless drill aren't you going to put some small sides to keep stuff from rolling off them, they would make some nice trays to take a group of tools to the work place in, like a tool tote.

Good project, thanks for sharing
MM


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Great work. Marvellous what one can do with what would otherwise end as land fill. It looks practical too John. 
Well done :agree:

Cheers, Kerry


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, John.

I like it.


----------

